# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  ΣΥΝΟΜΙΛΙΑ ΜΕΣΩ WEB ΚΑΜΕΡΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΥ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ

## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Πάιδες
Μηπως ξέρει κανείς, πως μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω μεσω PC που διαθέτει WEB κάμερα με κάποιον άλλον που διαθέτει τον ιδιο εξοπλισμό (PC και WEB κάμερα) , ενοείται οτι ο ένας να μπορεί να βλέπει το άλλον, χωρίς να είμαι υποχρεωμένος να εγγραφώ (με πληρωμή) σε κάποιο σχετικό site?????

Thanks εκ των προτέρων

----------


## moutoulos

Αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος, ο windows messenger, η στην καλύτερη ο MSN 7 νομίζω οτι κάνουν. 
Αν κατάλαβα καλά την ερώτηση ...

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία
Θα προσπαθησω και θα εχω νεα συντομα.

----------


## petros10

Συμφωνώ με τον moutoulos και προσθέτω και το Net Meeting (κατά προτίμηση 3.0 και άνω) που κάνει και απομακρυσμένη κοινή χρήση επιφάνειας εργασίας στον άλλον υπολογιστή (πράγμα αρκετά χρήσιμο όταν θέλουμε πάρουμε τον έλεγχο του άλλου pc). Αν έχεις τα Win XP το Net Meeting 3.0 υπάρχει κάπου στα Βοηθήματα, εργαλεία επικοινωνίας ή κάτι τέτοιο. Πάντως η Microsoft το διαθέτει δωρεάν.

----------


## gsmaster

Πάρε μια καινούρια σχετικά έκδοση του MSN messenger (7,5 η νεότερη) και μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που θές πολύ εύκολα.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Ευχαριστώ για όλα.
Δουλεύει με όλα τα προγράματα

----------

